# Should I Inject HCG Intramuscularly or Subcutaneously?



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2019)

*Should I Inject HCG Intramuscularly or Subcutaneously?*

*Question:* I have heard some people say to inject HCG intramuscularly and some say subcutaneously. Which one is it?

*Answer:* One should always inject hCG subcutaneously. The simplest reason is the comfort of the injection; less trauma to tissues; and decreased risk of infection. Subcutaneous versus intramuscular are equally effective. As far as the kinetics of the injections one would expect them to be fairly similar. the reason why testosterone preparations last a longer time is due to the depot (oil) in which they are injected. hCG is soluble in water and will therefore be absorbed quickly. Other considerations are the weight of the individual. There are clinical indicators to monitor while taking hCG. If the hCG is being used for HPTA normalization a serum testosterone test should be obtained while taking hCG and not after. this is critical and important for successful HPTA normalization.


----------



## Luxx (Dec 22, 2019)

Sub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 22, 2019)

subQ is fast and easy. IM isn?t necessary


----------



## REHH (Dec 22, 2019)

I've always done Sub-Q


----------



## Montego (Dec 23, 2019)

IM post training is I forget sub q pre workout.


----------

